# Found white pigeon with brown wings on back deck in the Town of Amsterdam, New York



## lmgriese (Aug 20, 2014)

We are located in the Town of Amsterdam, NY right near Manny Corners and when we came home from dinner last night this white pigeon with brown wings was sitting in the chair on our back deck. It has no visible band or other identifying marks but it sure seems domestic as it is not really afraid of us.

We put it in a box with a towel and also put some water in a bowl and wild bird seed in a separate bowl. Also put some rice in a bowl since I read they may eat that too.

It is still out there more than 12 hours later and we are not sure what to do now. Thoughts?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lmgriese said:


> We are located in the Town of Amsterdam, NY right near Manny Corners and when we came home from dinner last night this white pigeon with brown wings was sitting in the chair on our back deck. It has no visible band or other identifying marks but it sure seems domestic as it is not really afraid of us.
> 
> We put it in a box with a towel and also put some water in a bowl and wild bird seed in a separate bowl. Also put some rice in a bowl since I read they may eat that too.
> 
> It is still out there more than 12 hours later and we are not sure what to do now. Thoughts?


*Thank you for caring.

Please keep the bird contained, it is a lost fancy/show pigeon ( I believe it is an Oriental Frill/Satinette), it is either sick, starved (or both) or wings are clipped. It is used to being housed and fed and it is dangerous for it to be out by itself, it is a sitting duck for predator attack. 

Could you please put the bird in a carrier and keep in a warm place out of drafts of air. and continue to feed it wild bird seed, in a small deep dish and small bowl of water.?

Most important, is the bird eating and how much? Is it drinking?

Could you check and feel the keel/breast bone if it is sharp? If it is, the bird is starved. 

Could you check under the feathering and see if there is a band with letters and numbers? we may be able to find the owner. *


----------



## lmgriese (Aug 20, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for caring.
> 
> Please keep the bird contained, it is a lost fancy/show pigeon ( I believe it is an Oriental Frill/Satinette), it is either sick, starved (or both) or wings are clipped. It is used to being housed and fed and it is dangerous for it to be out by itself, it is a sitting duck for predator attack.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. I moved it to a little bigger box and put the food and water each in a small/deep stoneware dish. I will keep an eye to see if it is drinking and eating. It appears to be since there was some dropped seeds in the box. 

I tried to check under the feathers for any id and did not see anything. In a few hours my husband should be able to look more. What if we find nothing? I imagine odds of finding the owner are greatly diminished.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your response.

If the owner cannot be found, then i am sure a home can be found for this lovely bird. 

If the bird has not been eating substantially or not at all, the bird will need to be hand/force fed. If the keel bone is sharp, then the bird is starving and may not survive without intervention.

If the bird is doing lots of poops (21 per day) then I'm sure it is eating enough, if not please use guidelines on how to feed per this link: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm*


----------



## lmgriese (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for all your help. I am happy to say the bird is back home where it belongs. It occurred to us that one of our neighbors has chickens and guinea hens so maybe he has pigeons too and sure enough he said two got away yesterday. One must have been taken by the hawks but this one found our deck a safe place. We should have thought to check with him earlier but glad we did now. Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is wonderful! Thank you for the update!*


----------

